
Freak storm pushes North Pole 50 degrees above normal to melting point - e15ctr0n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/capital-weather-gang/wp/2015/12/30/freak-storm-has-pushed-north-pole-to-freezing-point-50-degrees-above-normal/
======
johansch
For an "atmospheric scientist" she sure hides the facts awefully well. I had
to scan quite a bit in this piece to find the actual recorded temperature at
the North Pole ("between 30 and 35 degrees Fahrenheit").

Was she coached by one of Bezos' traffic optimization minions?

